# Hawaii Reviews for June 2011



## billhall (Jun 19, 2011)

Hawaii reviews received in June 2011


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2011)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 5/29/11*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club  
Reviewer: Eric Shen​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2011)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 1/10/2011*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2011)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 2/12/11*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort  
Reviewer: Kathryn Sainty​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2011)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai,5/29/11*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:  Babs & Eric Fletcher​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2011)

*Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 6/4/11*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk   
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

